# PETA Propaganda



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

How do you feel about PETA?

I have never even heard of this organization till I seen a post here at Cheftalkcafe.com. I checked out their site trying to find out some information and found their site hard to navigate, banners and ads everywhere, and no REAL information or backing of their claims?

Anyone else have anything to say about PETA??

Hogan


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I think if you read some of the posts around here involving PETA, you will see that many of us have no time for organizations such as them. Their use of scare tactics, misinformation, and inappropriate imagiery (sp?), along with their militant attitude leave most people thinking that they are a bunch of jerks. Of course, they have some valid points, but these are presented in such a way that it turns many people off, and their message goes unheard.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm with Pete on most points except one. I don't think their message goes unheard. Just look at the rise of vegetarianism among teenagers. They use Hollywood star power to get their message across and hit the easiest of targets.

PETA is simply an irresponsible organisation that will stop at nothing to attract people's attention. They've even been accused of fabicating information.

You want the truth? go talk to a farmer and see for yourself. Make up your own mind. A naked hollywood star on a billboard doesn't really tell me much about how animals are treated....


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well I certainly don't agree with PETA !!. But I don't disagree with people who choose to be vegetarians, I don't understand veganism though, because I can't understand a diet that eliminates dairy products or eggs.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...highlight=peta


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...highlight=peta

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...highlight=peta


----------



## chefette (Jun 21, 2003)

You know, I am against animal cruelty, but I'm not a vegetarian.........how's that for hypocrisy? PETA is a litlle too militant for me, though. Plus, what point does it make if they use naked starlets in their ad campaign? I just don't get it........


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Did you hear.... Jason Alexander (from Seinfeld) gave up his $10 Million contract with KFC because PETA contacted him about the conditions that the chickens for KFC are kept in. Must feel pretty strongly to give up that kind of loot.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I trust he (Jason Alexander) checked the veracity of what PETA was telling him? Not to say they are wrong, just not to be trusted with telling the unvarnished truth.
To answer the original question, "Does anyone have anything to say about PETA?" Nothing nice!

Jock


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. It seems these PETA people are mostly in it for attention and a buck. Radicals!!!

Hogan


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

the thing that gets me about this whole KFC issue, is that all of the franchises use chickens from farms in their specific regions, it's not like there's one big barn somewhere that KFC only deals with. If that were the case, there wouldn't be any KFC in Canada, because as far as I know our only meat imports consist of beef and lamb from Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am from Canada too and had a good laugh when I looked at the M&M Meats flyer this week. They have bacon wrapped tenderloins on special and at the bottom of the ad it says;

Ungraded Australian Beef

Makes you wonder....


----------

